# New goat mom with castration question



## 3newkids (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello All, We have had our ND boys since they were 4 & 5 weeks old. They were castrated by the vet the day we picked them up (one was 4 wks the other two were 5 wks). They are now a little over 2 months old. Lately we have noticed the younger male mounting the others all the time. Should I be concerned about this? We are new to goats so I just want to make sure this is normal. The two older boys (only a wk or 2 older than the youngest) have not done this. Is there a way I can tell if the castration has worked?
I have also noticed that one of the spots where their horns were burned off (on one of the goats) seems to have chipped (or got broken) off. There is no blood & doesn't seem to bother him .. should we be worried?
Thank You for any help you can be. Bud, Blue & Mayhem (our boys) appreciate your help as much as we do


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on method of castration, if they were cut or banded, there will be nothing dangling between the rear legs...if they were crimped, they'll have a sac with 2 little hard lumps inside.

Mounting each other is a form of play for kids as well as a show of dominance.

Knocking off horn caps is common...sometimes theres bleeding and sometimes there isn't, totally normal in the healing process.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Liz

If you are worried about his horn buds you could always spray blu kote on it... but it will be just fine


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I swear, my wethers mount everybody way more often than the bucks do. They only want the ones in heat.
So yeah, both of these things are normal.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's so funny ... our wethers, who used to mount everything when they were bucks, stopped cold turkey once they were wethered, then all simultaneously got fat :ROFL:


----------



## 3newkids (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You !! I swear I feel as lost with these guys as I did with my first human child (23 now). I really appreciate all the help & advice. Have a Wonderful Day, Christa


----------

